# Shampoo's



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello all, I was wondering what shampoo's you guys all use. I am looking
for a good shampoo that smells good and leaves the coat very soft.

I have also heard a lot about the Ice on Ice conditioning spray, but I read
on their site that it really doesn't have a sent.

I also remember reading a post on a Natural plum shampoo or something. Just
wondered if that made the coat soft and if you found out what magazine it
was in?

Currently I am using Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner and also use it
for the spray on conditioner but the spray bottle they have for it leaves them
soaking wet.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm using PetSilk right now but I'm going to try Bless the Beasts next. For daily grooming I've hard a lot of good things about Ice on Ice. I will be ordering some of that soon.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

where do you get bless the beast and which products?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Most of us get the detangling 3-pack from QVC.

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=/...x=13&search.y=7

It's much cheaper than buying the products individually from her website, the shipping is much less and you get them much faster!

The fur pomade is WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 14 2005, 10:00 AM
> *where do you get bless the beast and which products?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109633*


[/QUOTE]
Bless the Beasts' Official Site
The Rusty Dog
QVC- Detangling Shampoo
QVC- Soothing Shampoo
QVC- Nourishing Shampoo

Most people use the Detangling shampoo. I've also heard that the fur polish pomade is REALLY good. Someone said the shampoo has a conditioner in it so you don't have to use an actually conditoner.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I use Bless the Beast and love it. Not only do you not have to use a conditioner but it helps getting the tangles out. Plus it smells good (to me, anyway). As Lady'sMom said the pomade is wonderful. All I have to do is rub that on a mat and it makes getting the mat out such much easier.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would just use a tiny bit of the Coat Handler 15:1 conditioner diluted w/water in a spray bottle or the Ice on Ice. 

I love Coat Handler products. I have found you have to play with the concentration to get it right for each coat. 15:1 is a guideline. 

Other shampoos I like:
Pure Paws
Crown Royal
Pantene
for a clarifying shampoo I used Tresamme


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

JMM when you use the Coat Handler as a spray on conditioner, do you
use their spray bottle? That is what I have and it just Soaks poor Cosmo, or
is he suppose to get that wet??

Plus Cosmo does have a more cottony coat.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 14 2005, 10:47 AM
> *Hello all, I was wondering what shampoo's you guys all use.  I am looking
> for a good shampoo that smells good and leaves the coat very soft.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I just purchased Plum White and have used it once on my malts. It has a light coconut smell that is not too strong. I think I like the way it made their coats look and feel. I also have used Coat Handler and still use the conditioner. I also just started using Ice on Ice and I like it better than the coat handler spray.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I am now using Plum Silky shampoo. I purchased it from the groomer because shipping was outrageous! I love it!  I have also tried Pet Silk whitening shampoo & conditioner and Bless the Beasts. Neither one of them have much of a scent to me. I love how Plum Silky makes her smell!







and the smell lasts! And it leaves her sooo soft! I also love the Pet Silk leave in conditioner - this smells great, to me- but they have since changed the formula so I'm not sure what the rainforest scent will be like. I did purchase the Coat handler conditioner and dilute it for a leave in but I miss the smell of the pet silk, especially since Abbey potties outside and needs something to freshen her up!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut has a cottony coat, his hair use to be super straight as a puppy, but now he's more fluffy and Bless the Beasts is GREAT!! I got the set from QVC. I really like that I don't have to use a separate conditioner anymore. I got the soothing set because they were out of the detangling (sp?) set when I ordered and the boys never get mats anymore. I can't wait to try the detangling shampoo. Maybe it's just me, but I find that they smell cleaner longer even after playing outside.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I just found out that is what my groomer used the other day, only
she used thier dirty dog, then their oatmeal creame rinse followed
by their spray on conditioner. I am leaning towards the Plum and the Berry
tearless, oatmeal creame rinse I haven't decided on the spray conditioner.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Oct 14 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Peanut has a cottony coat, his hair use to be super straight as a puppy, but now he's more fluffy and Bless the Beasts is GREAT!!  I got the set from QVC.  I really like that I don't have to use a separate conditioner anymore.  I got the soothing set because they were out of the detangling (sp?) set when I ordered and the boys never get mats anymore.  I can't wait to try the detangling shampoo.  Maybe it's just me, but I find that they smell cleaner longer even after playing outside.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109688*


[/QUOTE]

So you haven't even tried the fur pomade yet? You'll love it! I used to swear by Petsilk's Liquid Silk, but the fur pomade is much better.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I recently switched to the Chris Christensen products and I love them. The day to day shampoo smell like coconuts, the after bath smells a little like cherries. Sassy smells wonderful after her bath. Yummy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I switch between three different shampoos and conditioners and I love they way Toby's cottony coat feels.

I use Pet Silk's Whitening Shampoo and Conditioner. I use this product about once a month.

I use Matrix's So Silver. It is a human shampoo for silver or white hair. It really does brighten his hair.

Finally I use Biolage's Hydrating Shampoo and the Conditioning Balm. Again, this is a human product. 

These products have really made a difference in his coat. I was using the Liquid Silk (the human version of it) and I actually like the feel of it when I don't use it. I also have the Pet Silk Spray in Conditioner and frankly, I am not too fond of that either. I have found that by using just shampoo and conditioner on Toby, I achieve better results than when I use other products. JMO


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Oct 14 2005, 02:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you haven't even tried the fur pomade yet? You'll love it! I used to swear by Petsilk's Liquid Silk, but the fur pomade is much better.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109701
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oooh, I totally forgot about that!! I was so excited about the shampoo that I never even used the pomade...Now just have to remember where I put it...







I did use the scented spray after Tic got neutered. lol, he smelled clean, but he didn't look clean


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

alright LOL there are just too many choices. What does the
Blest the Beast smell like?

I have checked into the Natures Specialties and they are outrageous in
shipping if I am reading correct. I haven't checked yet but I have a hunch
that my groomer just uses it not sells it. So I might have to lean towards the
Bless the Beast. Is it concentrated? I would appreciate all and any info you
can give me on it 

thanks everyone


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 14 2005, 02:00 PM
> *I recently switched to the Chris Christensen products and I love them. The day to day shampoo smell like coconuts, the after bath smells a little like cherries. Sassy smells wonderful after her bath. Yummy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I just noticed that have a little sample kit for $10. When I order my #006 and the Ice on Ice I'm thinking of getting it. It would be a nice way of trying the product with out having to spend a fortune.

This is the one I'm thinking of getting.


> Our product sequence for breeds not requiring a color treatment:
> 1.  Day to Day Shampoo 4 oz.
> 2.  Thick N Thicker Foaming Protein 4 oz.
> 3.  After Bath 4 oz.
> 4.  Ice on Ice 2 oz.[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not wild about the smell of the Bless the Beasts shampoo. It's not a bad smell (to me it smells a bit like carpet shampoo) just not a great smell like Petsilk. I don't think the fur pomade even has a scent.

I don't care that much about the smell, though. The products work great on Lady's coat.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 14 2005, 02:00 PM
> *I recently switched to the Chris Christensen products and I love them. The day to day shampoo smell like coconuts, the after bath smells a little like cherries. Sassy smells wonderful after her bath. Yummy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I've switched to CC products as well! I really love the products better than anything I have used, including Bless the Beast. There are more steps to the CC system, but the result is really really worth it.

Now if I can only afford all the brushes I need!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom+Oct 14 2005, 03:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've switched to CC products as well! I really love the products better than anything I have used, including Bless the Beast. There are more steps to the CC system, but the result is really really worth it.

Now if I can only afford all the brushes I need!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109730
[/B][/QUOTE]
So which products do you have?


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I finally broke down and called the groomer she used
Nature's Choice Dirty Dog

and Nature's Choice Oatmeal conditioner rinse

and then for a leave on conditioner she uses
Bark 2 Basics D-Mat all coat conditioner


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That has to be the cutest advatar ever of little Cosmo! I just love it!























I want to kiss his little tounge. LOL


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

lol his little tongue goes a mile a minute that sometimes I think he
just hangs it out and waits for things to make contact with it. Just 
kidding we just happened to get the picture after we wore him out and
he was panting.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Oct 14 2005, 03:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
So which products do you have?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109740
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have the white on white, the daily shampoo, the After Bath, Thick and Thicker, and of course Ice on Ice. I really love the After bath. I initially got the sample four pack, but then immediately bought full size of all products because they worked so well. I didn't want to use the Thick and Thicker at first, fearing it may make Paris 'poofy' but after reading that it was design to repair the hair, I used it. It does not make him poofy at all but rather very full body. I have been happy. I loved the scent of blessed the beast, but didn't think it was that great and I fully believe that you need a seperate conditioner for the Maltese coat. I have no complaints since I've switched to CC. No mats since!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Oct 14 2005, 03:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed that have a little sample kit for $10. When I order my #006 and the Ice on Ice I'm thinking of getting it. It would be a nice way of trying the product with out having to spend a fortune.

This is the one I'm thinking of getting.


> Our product sequence for breeds not requiring a color treatment:
> 1.  Day to Day Shampoo 4 oz.
> 2.  Thick N Thicker Foaming Protein 4 oz.
> 3.  After Bath 4 oz.
> 4.  Ice on Ice 2 oz.[/B]


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109718
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have these products in the 16 oz. size:

1. Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo
2. Day to Day Moisturizing Conditioner
3. White on White Shampoo
4. After Bath
5. Ice on Ice

I did not buy any of the thickening products. OMG! Sassy does not need any fluff or extra body with all of her hair.









All of the products have great smells, except the Ice on Ice, which basically does not smell. I really like the coconuty way Sassy smells after her bath. The After Bath has a hint of pink color and smells a little like cherries, but does not take the coconut smell out that the shampoo puts in. Anywhooooo, I absolutely love the products. Of the hundreds of dollars that I have spent over the last couple of years on grooming products, I have to admit that I have never had ANY other products leave Sassy's hair so soft and manageable. And trust me, this little gir-r-r has HAIR!


----------

